# PMIdigital - worth it?



## edwyun (Apr 5, 2014)

I've read the various threads about sticking with B&H, Adorama, etc., for large purchases and avoiding the risks on ebay. Usually, I do purchase from B&H and have been since the 90s. However, PMI digital is an authorized Cannon dealer/retailer and noticed a few things on their recent ads and would like your thoughts:

1. Some ebay ads say they are a Canon dealer, others ads say they are a Canon RESELLER. For warranty purposes, I would stick to ads that only say they are a Canon dealer.

2. The ads I would stick to also specifically include all that is supposed to come with the box and say that they include a "Canon 1 Year Parts and Labor USA Warranty."

3. They have a 30-day return policy and they have 100% buyer feedback.

So if I purchase from them in this way, what is my risk? As long as I can input the serial number online at CanonUSA, I should be ok, correct?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Apr 5, 2014)

I purchased my 5D mk3, 70-200 2.8 IS II and my 24-70 2.8 II from them b/c at the time, their prices were better than B&H and Adorama. It wasn't THAT much of a discount but I saved a few hundred $. When I found my 24-70 was not as sharp as expected, they referred me over to a Canon service center, never even offered to exchange it (which is what I was expecting). In my experiences with B&H, there were never any questions asked. If I wanted to return something, they made it quite easy, as long as I was within compliance of their return policy.

For a larger purchase, I would recommend sticking with the authorized dealers with decent return policies. eBay sellers....meh. maybe for the little things, but I will not buy from them again. It wasn't really that bad of an experience, but it was clear to me their customer service wasn't as good as B&H. 

EDIT: I should add that I had no problems whatsoever getting cleaning/repairs done at the Canon Service Center. All warranties were honored without question.


----------



## David Hull (Apr 5, 2014)

edwyun said:


> I've read the various threads about sticking with B&H, Adorama, etc., for large purchases and avoiding the risks on ebay. Usually, I do purchase from B&H and have been since the 90s. However, PMI digital is an authorized Cannon dealer/retailer and noticed a few things on their recent ads and would like your thoughts:
> 
> 1. Some ebay ads say they are a Canon dealer, others ads say they are a Canon RESELLER. For warranty purposes, I would stick to ads that only say they are a Canon dealer.
> 
> ...


I bought my Canon 5DIII from PMI Digital and had no problems whatsoever. I picked the brand new in the original box version -- you can (or could at that time) buy the broken apart kit version for a bit less. The camera had all the parts, warrantee card, box contents appeared to have never been returned or tampered with etc. I would recommend them.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 5, 2014)

I bought a 300 f2.8 L IS from them back in the day and they were most helpful. They even called me a couple of times to confirm I was willing to pay the 600 dollar shipping, and even though it was a destination outside what they normally did, I got it in perfect working order and the lens was made only two months before I got. Nothing but nice thing to say.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 5, 2014)

The important thing, is if they are authorized or not. You can get confused by the words Dealer or Reseller. 

PMI is a Authorized Dealer (Reseller), Check the list here:

http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/pdf/dealer/CanonAuthorizedDealers.pdf


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 5, 2014)

While almost all of my online purchase have been through B&H or Adorama or Amazon (and recently, Camera Canada), I have had good experiences with PMI and BuyDig as well. As with anything, just use common sense. As long as it is a new and warrantied by Canon item, they are both authorized dealers.


----------



## jmphoto (Apr 5, 2014)

Purchased two Great Whites from PMI, via ebay, last year. Both times (months apart) I had questions prior to placing order. Responses were timely and actually answered MY questions (not the usual "prerecorded" response). During check out of first purchase I made mistake during PayPal phase, so shipment was not going to be immediate. Long, long story shortened - multiple phone calls to PayPal (couldn't override what's in computer) and PMI, who provided solution. Not only that but lady that I worked with initially had briefed lunch-time replacement, that I talked to on subsequent follow-up. Bottom line - same day (East coast) shipment of West coast order. I've had no "problem" with B&H, Amazon, or Beach transactions, but PMI has excelled.


----------



## edwyun (Apr 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> PMI is a Authorized Dealer (Reseller), Check the list here:
> 
> http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/pdf/dealer/CanonAuthorizedDealers.pdf



Thanks for all the personal experiences.

Yeah, I knew that PMI is an authorized dealer. So if PMI's ebay ad says "Dealer" and I purchase it, I would be the original purchaser and thus the warranty will be covered by Canon USA. However, if the PMI ebay ad says "Reseller" and I purchase it, I probably would not be the original purchaser and there still may be a question about whether the warranty will be covered by Canon USA. Best to get this stuff in writing from PMI before I suppose.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 6, 2014)

edwyun said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > PMI is a Authorized Dealer (Reseller), Check the list here:
> ...


 
If you buy a new lens from a authorized dealer, its covered. Canon has even been fixing gray market lenses when they were sold by authorized dealers, or resold by unauthorized dealers.

Don't get hung up on words that mean the same thing. I've bought lenses on ebay from PMI, they were new Canon USA lenses, and one had some warranty work done by Canon, there was certainly no issue.


----------



## tesign (Apr 6, 2014)

Of course it be great that consumers should know about what is and could be wrong with the product they paid for to use. It certainly helps not wasting my precious time waiting for a bird that comes around in one hour while not knowing we are shooting it with a faulty camera body or lenses.


----------



## edwyun (Apr 6, 2014)

tesign said:


> Of course it be great that consumers should know about what is and could be wrong with the product they paid for to use. It certainly helps not wasting my precious time waiting for a bird that comes around in one hour while not knowing we are shooting it with a faulty camera body or lenses.



yes, but that can happen with any piece of equipment, whether bought from an authorized dealer or not.


----------

